# Cant leave well enough alone....



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm running .607 rooted blah blah blah works like a freaking charm! Done the nvram mod done this done that, got the new rom manager today .... still I want to play more and change more.... anybody have any different mods that haven't really been discussed lately? I love playing with this thing and have tried every rom posted on here (that I have found) done every "mod" I can find. How about different themes I haven't played with them at all .... any good themes you can recommend? I get bored at work sometimes lol.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

cm theme minimalbread is pretty good. also try launcher 7. completely changes the look of phone. for miui honeycomb theme is good too


----------

